# Thermostat Control Switch



## aerospot (Jan 7, 2012)

Perhaps it's just that I have cheep heaters. I cannot seem to get them to consistently hold temperature.
I am considering the use of a thermostat control switch that I can plug, or wire the heater to that will allow more precise temp control.
Has anyone done anything like this?

Dave


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think you would be better off buying a decent heater.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

First lets define "hold temperature" as well as how you're measuring. Do you want +/-5*F, +/-1*F, +/-0.00001*F? The heater you linked is normally pretty good, so if you're having problems with it not meeting its spec I would contact the manufacturer. At the worse end of things I had a heater that would only hold +/- 4*F which I replaced (20-30 year old heater that's still only $10 new). My current ones (aqueon pro) hold pretty well (maybe +/-1*F by my glass thermometer). I had an old Tronic that seemed to do even better, but it decided to bake my tank one day so I have since replaced it.

If you put your heater in an area of low flow it won't work great.
I find that heaters work better when fully submerged as the air temperature doesn't mess with their sensor as much.
If you're using a sticker thermometer rather than a glass one inside the tank then room temperature fluctuation will make the reading change even though the tank temperature is constant.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a few of the eheim heaters with the"precision adjustment ring".I'd like to say garbage but they heat,just not able to even adjust the ring to the actuall temp that they're at. I've since switched to aqueon pro but they're pricey.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

I should add that depending on the flow conditions I don't think the temperature setting on my aqueon pros always matches the tank temp, but it is consistent. I simply set it a degree or two warmer as needed.


----------



## aerospot (Jan 7, 2012)

I have been using an indoor - outdoor thermometer with the wire end outdoor sensor in the tank. Taking it out I have discovered discrepancy between the two sensors with the outdoor reading + 9 f. 
I'm sure the heater's I have will work. I've toyed with placing it into the sump but fear a pump stop situation so, I'll leave it in the tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

On tanks where possible I keep heater in sump.If the pump stops it will because of power failure in which case heater won't work either!I haven't had pump fail(stop pumping) yet.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

While not in a sump, I've had a pump fail on two occasions. However, given the volume of a tank big enough to warrant a sump, I expect that you would notice the lack of flow and low water level before the temperature got anywhere near low enough to permanently harm the fish or plants, particularly in a heated house. The overflow on my 75 is set so that normally the water level is just above the top rim, and if the pump stops then it's just below. For me this is a hard to miss visual indication that I need to look in to things.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Is this what you're looking for?


Amazon.com: Elitech 110V All-Purpose Temperature Controller+ Sensor 2 Relay Output Thermostat Stc-1000: Home Improvement


DLH


----------

